# Nav map speed limit inaccuracy



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I've been told by support to file bug reports when a road's speed limit is incorrect...everywhere I've filed a report for was fixed on the next map load (~few months) but that could have been happenstance. I wish google mapmaker was still a thing where we could go in and edit incorrect google maps directly (not just filing bug reports)


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Map update only occur once or twice a year. For most of last year, the speeds were only about, I'd guess, 70% accurate with side roads often being horrendous. Road in front of my house has been at 50 mph forever and there was no speeds posted, which limited me to 45 mph. Other speeds were just wrong. 
Nothing anyone was doing was getting the speeds changed, IMHO. 
The update near the first of the year was a significant enhancement, bringing the accuracy to probably above 95%. But that still means that there are issues. Not much that I know of that can be done. Which means that on some roads, TACC and FSD just won't work right. 
BUT, where as TACC doesn't Cruise Control DOES. 

My suggestion, just sit back and accept it for now. Unlike other cars, at least you know in the Tesla there's an opportunity for change. 

As to the speedometer, mine is pretty much spot on when compared to Garmin GPS. All cars have one-offs where the speedometer is incorrect. The law allows for a fair amount of inaccuracy since detailed measuring isn't that easy.

So, sorry, no news, just enjoy the remainder of the car.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I've had better success reporting the speed limit inaccuracies straight to the google maps people. I'll try and find the link/post where that thread conversation was. It got the speed limits changed on two local roads within the week I did the reports. Only took a day if I recall correctly. Could have been coincidence but...


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

two issues here map speed limits and a car's inaccuracy in speed.

as for map updates, a local bridge around here lowered the speed from 90km to 70km and it will be interesting to see how/when that gets reflected in the maps.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> I've had better success reporting the speed limit inaccuracies straight to the google maps people. I'll try and find the link/post where that thread conversation was. It got the speed limits changed on two local roads within the week I did the reports. Only took a day if I recall correctly. Could have been coincidence but...


Looks like I mentioned this a few places...

Firmware Thread

Autopilot Thread

@MelindaV Did you have any luck here using the Google Maps tactic?

Edit: Quoted myself to clarify my post was an add on to my original post.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> @MelindaV Did you have any luck here using the Google Maps tactic?


no not yet. My section of 50MPH freeway (which has been 50MPH for as far back as I can remember), is still reading as 70MPH for about a mile. It is corrected in the Google map, but I've not gotten a Tesla Nav update since then.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> two issues here map speed limits and a car's inaccuracy in speed.
> 
> as for map updates, a local bridge around here lowered the speed from 90km to 70km and it will be interesting to see how/when that gets reflected in the maps.


posts moved from https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/speedometer-accuracy-model-3.13593/#post-246322 (so no one thinks lance is losing his mind  )


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> no not yet. My section of 50MPH freeway (which has been 50MPH for as far back as I can remember), is still reading as 70MPH for about a mile. It is corrected in the Google map, but I've not gotten a Tesla Nav update since then.


Dang it  Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

There is a section of road near my house that is 45 mph that Tesla was annoyingly showing at 10 mph (and limiting autopilot to 15 mph!!). I filed multiple bug reports over many months (maybe a year?) to no apparent effect. Filed a report with Google, and within weeks noticed it was showing correctly in the Tesla. Maybe the Tesla bug reports finally did something, but I have mentally credited Google.

Also had a road closure near my house that affected our route home. Tesla showed it (and appropriately routed around it) within about a week of it happening, and then changed again within days of the road re-opening. Perhaps this gets fed in via same pathway as traffic updates, and may not at all be related to speed limits. Still, anxious for Tesla to start reading speed limit signs because road construction and temporary restrictions are so common. My Volvo already does this and I’ve never caught it being wrong.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Don't forget that the displayed Google Map isn't what is used for navigation and speed limits.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

I've corrected the speed limits in roads near my house with Google Maps and Open Street Maps and they still show up wrong on my Tesla. I'm hoping a newer Tesla maps update fixes that.


----------



## divpar (Nov 1, 2018)

The local Tesla ranger told me that Tesla uses OpenStreet maps


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

divpar said:


> The local Tesla ranger told me that Tesla uses OpenStreet maps


Interesting they would use openstreetmap data with the google api to display it.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I created a free account on https://www.openstreetmap.org and updated the speed limit on a few rural roads that I can't use AP on when I drive to my home town. The problem roads are nearly always east-west roads and since an update is just coming out now, I suspect it'll be at least 6 months before I see the fruits of my labor.


----------



## Zoeconner (Jun 24, 2019)

Been trying for 2 yearsnow and still nothing


----------



## DrNick (Oct 2, 2019)

Frustration has brought me to this thread!

I've had my M3 for well over a year and the speed limits in Nebraska were increased shortly after taking delivery. Using autopilot now makes the car drive slower than the posted speed limit the past year. 

I have submitted corrections to every place I can think of and nothing has been updated.

I have noticed a few stretches of road that somehow have been updated, but 99% of my drives are wrong!


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

DrNick said:


> Frustration has brought me to this thread!
> 
> I've had my M3 for well over a year and the speed limits in Nebraska were increased shortly after taking delivery. Using autopilot now makes the car drive slower than the posted speed limit the past year.
> 
> ...


My suspicion...speculation only - is they are only using geo database info for the time being until such time that the cameras can read the signs reliably...either supplementing the database/updating it regularly/supplanting it entirely. With that end goal in mind, it seems a waste of time to manually update the database.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

I really don’t understand what is taking Tesla so long to be able to read Speed signs. MobileEye (AP 1.0, BMW i3, etc.) has been able to do this for years. Shouldn’t be that hard of a nut to crack.


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

My guess they're trying to solve traffic signs and signals in a more general way this time.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> I really don't understand what is taking Tesla so long to be able to read Speed signs. MobileEye (AP 1.0, BMW i3, etc.) has been able to do this for years. Shouldn't be that hard of a nut to crack.


I think their approach is patented.


----------

